# Pulley's Ridge/Dry Tortugas trip with Capt Yuri



## ksong

I am in Fort Lauderdale, Fl waiting for a flight to Key West.
Our Pulley Ridge/Dry Tortugas trip start from tonight. 

Black Hole Challenger Bank rods will be tested for deep drop in Pulley's Ridge,
and light Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rods will be tested for mutton snapper and grouper in shallow water.


----------



## photofishin

ksong, I want to be you when I grow up!


----------



## ksong

I am flying back to NJ now.
This trip was jigging trip and most fish were caught with jigs using light slow pitch jigging rods even we fished 400' - 600'.
We didn't catch many mutton on this trip as night mutton bites were almost non-existent. 
If we had normal mutton bites, they had to buy more coolers.  
Full report and pictures will be posted.


----------



## ksong

This trip was unique in terms of light rod selections and using of slow pitch jigging even we fished deep drop in 400' - 600'.

we got tons of fish on this trips mostly on jigs.
The Try Tortugas trip is famous for mutton snapper. But strangely night mutton bites were almost non-existent. If we had normal mutton bites on bait at night, we had to buy more coolers because we filled all coolers with other fish we caught.

Even we fished 400' - 600; we were able to use 8 - 10 oz jigs with light Slow Pitch jigging rods as Capt Yuri constantly maneuver the boat.

It is a good opportunity for me to observe the different actions of different slow pitch rods and the different slow pitch technique every angler used.

Synit, Evergreen Poseidon and Black Hole Cape Cod Special Slow Pitch jigging rods.


On the first day, we anchored in about 200 ft depth. There were tons of small groupers there. I must caught about 20 grouper (mostly small) using ultra light 3.8 oz Black Hole Cape Tai Special rod/JM PE4 reel.
On the second day, we fished deep in 400' - 600'.







Unfortunately I lost my cel phone on the second day with which I took pictures and videos when Mike rushed for a gaff and hit my arm while I was taking video of fighting a big 200 lb tiger shark by Dan using 5.8 oz light Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rod.

Capt Yuri released 80 - 100 lb sailfish on a jig using Black Hole Challenger Bank 761MH, but the video and pictures were gone with the phone camera. 

Here are some pictures of catches on jigs.

Ray with a nice red grouper using his custom Black Hole Slow Pitch jigging rod.


----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong

It is extremely fun to use light rods and slow pitching jigging are very effective for bottom fishing.


----------



## ksong

I have been saying that this ultra rod is rod technology wonder. 
We almost had 200 plus lb yellowfin tuna with the rod in Panama.
I used the rod exclusively on the this trip. 
Here are catches with the rod.

nice mutton snapper


red grouper


50 plus lb AJ



150 - 200 lb nurse shark


----------



## hog

Kil,
Would you mind laying out the slow pitch jigs you have that yall used and make a photo of both sides of them.

Also, I noticed yall had the small double hooks rather than singles even on your diamonds. do you sell those or is there a place that you order from. Im making my own, but, it is a bit time consuming... but, thats ok I like do'n it ... 

thanks


----------



## cchris

did you guys catch any kings jigging or popping? if so what lures did they hit


----------



## hog

hog said:


> Kil,
> Would you mind laying out the slow pitch jigs you have that yall used and make a photo of both sides of them.
> 
> Also, I noticed yall had the small double hooks rather than singles even on your diamonds. do you sell those or is there a place that you order from. Im making my own, but, it is a bit time consuming... but, thats ok I like do'n it ...
> 
> thanks


bump for Kils response


----------



## Dick Hanks

hog said:


> Kil,
> Would you mind laying out the slow pitch jigs you have that yall used and make a photo of both sides of them.
> 
> Also, I noticed yall had the small double hooks rather than singles even on your diamonds. do you sell those or is there a place that you order from. Im making my own, but, it is a bit time consuming... but, thats ok I like do'n it ...
> 
> thanks


Also hoping that Kil will respond ..... Thanks


----------



## hog

hog said:


> Kil,
> Would you mind laying out the slow pitch jigs you have that yall used and make a photo of both sides of them.
> 
> Also, I noticed yall had the small double hooks rather than singles even on your diamonds. do you sell those or is there a place that you order from. Im making my own, but, it is a bit time consuming... but, thats ok I like do'n it ...
> 
> thanks


Bump again for Kil to answer if you would


----------



## hookN

hog said:


> Bump again for Kil to answer if you would


http://www.jiggingworld.com/shout-twinspark-2cm-assist-hook-pack-of-2/


----------

